# Buck Conformation



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Ok so bare with me. These are all the pics I have of this fellow. The healthier pics are the most recent. The others are from when I first got him back. I had sold him at roughly 6 months old or so and then purchased him back. I would like your honest thoughts. The ratty pics he is about 11 months old. The other pics were taken about 2 months later. **Edited to add he is a PB Boer buck** Sorry the pics are not the best. If possible please do the best you can.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good looking, needs a little more width to his frame. But, what do I know? I have pet goats!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am just a sucker for black Boers (doh)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Rhiannon M Williamson said:


> Ok so bare with me. These are all the pics I have of this fellow. The healthier pics are the most recent. The others are from when I first got him back. I had sold him at roughly 6 months old or so and then purchased him back. I would like your honest thoughts. The ratty pics he is about 11 months old. The other pics were taken about 2 months later. **Edited to add he is a PB Boer buck** Sorry the pics are not the best. If possible please do the best you can.


His coat looks much nicer! I dont see the rusty in him now as when he was smaller.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pro's:
love his color
Roman head
Horn span
OK length
Has some Muscle
Topline OK, but he is standing a bit strange.


Cons:
Weak pasterns
Tailhead drop
Narrow


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

This is his replacement  Not the best pics but I like him. This fellow was born 3/11/19


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he's CUTE!!!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I like his color and he looks good as a buckling. You should have a photo of his sire and dam to post to give us a better idea of what he will look like when grown and some of the more knowledgeable boer folks could give you their opinions. So good luck !


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

This is his Dad. I do not have a pic of his Mom on hand. I will be picking up the lil fellow above once he is weaned  I do not own either of his parents. His breeder has been great.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

He looks good to me. I think he is well put together. As I said "I am not a boer goat man" but I don't see any problems and he looks like a tank !


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

I figured I would continue within the same thread instead of opening a new one but would love input on the black kid in the pics. Did the best I could with pics. This little doe is always into something. 2 months old.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I like her.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you. This is her sister. Started off as triplets but yep down to twins now.


----------

